# Question for experienced tincture makers



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I would like to use boneset this winter for protection against the flu and other seasonal ailments. Since tea made from dried boneset is very bitter, I'd like to make a tincture for the children since I think this will be the best way to get the medicine into them. My question is this: When making a tincture from boneset, do I use the dried leaves or the fresh? All parts of the plant are poisonous when they are fresh. I don't know if steeping the fresh leaves in alcohol changes this property, and I can't seem to find any information on it. I plan on making two tinctures, one with alcohol and one with vegetable glycerin for the kids.


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

I use dried and when it is something really bitter I will put the tincture into some water or tea with sweetener if needed after diluted in the liquid. Hope that helps.


----------

